# TrenE/TestE or Pre mixed TrenA/TestP/NPP for cutting cycle



## hotcumslinger (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello all,

Am looking at my next cycle for cutting and have two options,

1. TrenE/TestE

2. Pre mixed TrenA/TestP/NPP

It will be 8 weeks in duration and will add winstrol for the last 4.

Which one do you think will give me better bang for my cut goal?


----------

